# Linux Test auf 350 Mhz, wie vorgehen?



## Darian (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe von meiner Firma 3 alte 350 Mhz Rechner mit genommen, und würde mich jetzt gerne mehr mit Linux beschäftigen.

Auf einem möchte ich gerne Internet für meinen Dad machen, und über Netzwerk mit Windows XP verbinden, damit er die Daten rüber kopieren kann. Er arbeit viel mit Musik, und möchte daher Internet und Arbeits Pc nicht mischen (was sich ja irgendwie vernünftig ist) Ein guten Virenscanner für Windows XP der unter einem Linux läuft würde dafür benötigt werden.

Wie soll ich beginnen, welches Linux rauf geben, bitte gebt mir Links.

Und einen möchte ich Testweise als Webserver ins Internet stellen. FTP, MySQL, Apache, und vielleicht einen Teamspeak..usw

Also, wie soll ich ohne Vorkenntnisse an das Problem ran gehen, und was soll ich lernen, probieren und machen, damit ich effizient mehr in Linux kann, und mich mit sowas auskenne.

Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen würdet.

lg Darian


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Februar 2006)

Linux Distributionen die nicht so viel Leistung schlucken und sparsam konfigurierbar sind: Debian, Gentoo, Ubuntu

Suse und Co. installieren bei einer normalen Installation (ohne Kenntnisse) zu viel und saugen damit natürlich an der Systemleistung.

Ein kleiner Rechner mit Ubuntu (basiert auf dem GNU-Debian Linux ist aber aktueller).

Du benötigst z. B. SAMBA für das Windows Netzwerk damit kann man auf Windows Freigaben zugreifen und unter Linux Freigaben erstellen die Windows erreichen kann.

Gute Anleitungen gibt es im Internet ohne Ende. Meistens liefern die Entwickler gleich ein Wiki das auf alle Probleme eingeht und Schritt-für-schritt-Anleitungen enthält.

z. B. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/

Wenn Du auf den 350ern eine grafische Oberfläche brauchst die nicht zu sehr an der Leistung zehrt: XFCE4


----------



## Darian (25. Februar 2006)

Danke für die Infos, auf so ein Wiki bin ich komischerweise beim googeln noch nicht gelandet.

Welche Version von Ubuntu würde denn laufen?

Für Mehr informationen bin ich natürlich immer dankbar, wie sieht es mit Virenscannern aus?

lg Darian


----------



## The Hacky (25. Februar 2006)

Virenscanner brauchst Du unter Linux eigentlich nicht, weil es im Grunde genommen keine Viren unter Linux gibt.

Bei Ubuntu einfach mal das aktuellste saugen, dass sollte ohne Probleme laufen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Februar 2006)

Darian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für die Infos, auf so ein Wiki bin ich komischerweise beim googeln noch nicht gelandet.
> Welche Version von Ubuntu würde denn laufen?
> Für Mehr informationen bin ich natürlich immer dankbar, wie sieht es mit Virenscannern aus?



Es kommt schon auf die Suchbegriffe an, nach denen man google befragt 
Ubuntu sollte in jeglicher Version laufen. Aktuell ist Version 5.10.

Ubuntu installiert jedoch, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere den Gnome Desktop. Bei 350 MHz und vermutlich nicht so viel Arbeitsspeicher wäre wie schon erwähnt XFCE4 ideal, da dieser in der Standard-Konfiguration sehr genügsam mit dem Arbeitsspeicher umgeht.

Wie schon erwähnt wird Linux zwar nicht häufig Ziel von Viren und Würmern, aber nahezu jedes kommerzielle AV-Programm existiert auch für die *nix-Box.
Empfehlen kann man F-Prot und Bitdefender für Linux.

Um zu lernen wie Linux funktioniert würde ich Gentoo empfehlen. Das gibt es (bisher) nicht oder nur in sehr eingeschränktem Maße mit Installer - in der Regel muß man selbst Hand anlegen und lernt dadurch jeden erdenklichen Teil des Systems kennen. (P.S.: Die neueste Version enthält endlich einen brauchbaren Installer)

Das Gentoo-Wiki ist sehr umfangreich in mehreren Sprachen verfügbar. Besonders die deutschen Wiki-Seiten sind sehr umfangreich und leicht verständlich geschrieben.

Fast jede Distribution hat ein LIVE-System von dem man direkt booten kann um das Linux mal zu testen. Du kannst natürlich auch selbst entscheiden was für Dich am praktischsten erscheint. Jeder User ist nämlich von einem anderen System angetan - von daher kann man nicht wirklich immer Objektiv bleiben (I love Gentoo  )


----------



## Darian (28. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

Virenscanner:

Aber wenn man mit Linux surft, und Datein runter saugt, und diese dann rüber kopiert zu windows, könnten da ja wieder Viren drauf sein. Darum brauche ich irgend einen Scanner, der diese erkennt, bevor die Datein rüber kopiert werden. (obwohl so oder so, über einem Linux Rechner, ist sowieso schon besser als direkt mit dem wichtigen Arbeits PC zu surfen denke ich)

Gentoo:

Danke ich denke das werde ich direkt mal Versuchen.

Bitte noch um Links, bin jetzt zu Müde und zu Faul um mich noch auf die Suche zu begehen.

mfg und gute Nacht
Darian


----------



## Darian (1. März 2006)

Sauge mir weil ich es früher gefunden habe doch Ubuntu.

Was hat es mit dem i386, amd64...usw bei der Download Auswahl zu tun

Ich dachte ich sauge mir das i386 oder?

mfg Darian


----------



## Dr Dau (1. März 2006)

Hallo!

Die Bezeichnungen stehen für den CPU Typ..... i386 = ab 386er Klasse, i486 = ab 486er Klasse, i586 = ab Pentium1 und kompatieble, i686 = ab Pentium2 und kompatieble.
Du kannst also z.b. nicht eine i686 Version auf einem Pentium1 laufen lassen.

i386 ist schon richtig..... wenn Du nicht zufällig eine 64 Bit CPU (z.b. Athlon64 (AMD64)) hast.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Darian (12. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe nun schon begonnen Ubuntu zu installieren, bis jetzt noch ohne Erfolg.

Soll ich eine server version, oder die normale installieren(weil ich ja ein abgespecktes Desktop installieren sollte)?

Ich habe die normale probiert, und ich hatte folgenden Fehler:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux-unix/238614-ubuntu-grub-boot-loader-1-5-error-18-a.html

Danke für die ganzen Tipps bis jetzt.
mfg Darian


----------

